# Looking for fast'ish group rides in the Denver area



## whambat (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm more of a mtn biker, but I'm living in the city now, so most of my mileage is on the road bike these days. And I just got a sweet new Ridley that has me pumped about road biking again. Anyhow, looking to find a team or fast group to do some rides with. I have in the past, back in the Philly area, ridden with some road groups(mostly cat 2-3's), so I'm not that sketchy of a guy to ride with even though I have unshaved legs right now.
I race sport on the mtb, hoping to get some good training in on the road, maybe check out a few road races.
I know that most team rosters are figured out over the winter, but I was hoping to find a good group to train with for now, maybe race with next year.


----------



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

have you tried Meridian (Tues and Thurs) if you live down south, bus stop in Boulder, or Denver West (wed)? CSP on Tues and Thurs are the best practice races around (www.americancycling.org).


----------



## whambat (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks, I haven't tried any of those. Exactly the type of information I'm looking for. I live in Northwest Denver, btw. So what is the Denver West ride? I guess that would be the closest. I'll have to check out those CSP races, although I work the next couple of Tuesdays (I'm 36 so I guess that would be the day for me to race). I do have an odd work schedule that rotates, I'm a firefighter, so it's hard for me to hit rides consistantly. I am also off a lot on the weekdays, and know only a couple of people that have mid-week to ride, one of which is off racing RAAM so I think he might be burned out on cycling when he gets back.


----------



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

I havent done the Denver west ride this year but assume it goes when no CSP is on that week. It leaves 530pm from the parking lot on the NE side of I-70 and Denver West Pkwy. Ride is about 2 hrs.

For what it's worth CSP Thursday Cat 4 is a little slower than the Tues race


----------

